# [NZ NR] 10.88 Avg, 6.60 single by Oliver Jenks



## OLLiver (Dec 19, 2016)

YAY


----------



## GenTheThief (Dec 19, 2016)

Time for a sig change


----------



## Gamadan (Dec 19, 2016)

How did you practice for lookahead? I understand that you have to go very slow at first then you gradually increase your turning speed. How would I know that I can increase my turning speed already? How much should I increase my turning speed?


----------



## tx789 (Dec 19, 2016)

Well done. 


Spoiler



I wonder how long this will last? The single isn't going to be beaten soon but the average. Will you still want the NR average if it is beaten?


----------



## Dom (Dec 19, 2016)

Nice! Dude, I thought you broke the timer!


----------



## 4Chan (Dec 20, 2016)

Nice! You've gotten so much faster since you've joined!


----------



## DanpHan (Dec 20, 2016)

your single how


----------



## OLLiver (Dec 20, 2016)

GenTheThief said:


> Time for a sig change


done 


Gamadan said:


> How did you practice for lookahead? I understand that you have to go very slow at first then you gradually increase your turning speed. How would I know that I can increase my turning speed already? How much should I increase my turning speed?


just slowly increase TPS I guess



tx789 said:


> Well done.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


the average won't last 6 months. The single I predict will stay for 1 year, depending on how hard I practice



4Chan said:


> Nice! You've gotten so much faster since you've joined!


Thanks chris- you da man



DanpHan said:


> your single how


Sick singles are my speciality. In reality the average wasn't good for me, but the single was just Decent F2L+1 and a lucky LL


----------



## Wilhelm (Dec 20, 2016)

Love your smooth fluid turning. Keep it up man


----------

